# DNS-Server richtig konfigurieren



## MiNiMaG (31. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich besitze einen ded. Server und einen vServer beim gleichen Provider.
Nun habe ich mir über ein Domain-Reseller-System eine Domain für meinen vServer bestellt.

Jetzt gehen aber die Probs los:

Beim Domain-Anbieter sind standardmäsig dessen DNS-Server eingetragen.
Ich habe aber hier keine Möglichkeit dort meine "Wunsch-Lieferadresse" (Ziel-IP) eintragen zu lassen/einzutragen.

Mein Provider will logischerweise auch nix mit der Domain auf seinem DNS zu tun haben.

Also setze ich meinen eigenen DNS auf.
bind auf dem dedicated Server installiert und versucht über Webmin zu konfigurieren.

Nur da bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Ich hab zwar gegoogelt und ein paar Anleitungen gefunden, aber da blicke ich ehrlich gesagt nicht durch, da die sich irgendwie alle mit lokalen Netzen beschäftigen.

Ich will doch nichts anderes als:
"Wenn jemand die Domain aufruft, kommt er auf meinen ded. Server (da als Nameserver eingetragen) und der schickt ihn gleich weiter an die IP des
vServers."

Diese Weiterleitung sollte bei allen Anfragen/Ports passieren, da auf dem vServer Confixx liegt und dieser subdomains, mail und Co. managed.

Kann mir nicht einfach jemand Step-by-Step sagen was zu tun ist (Webmin oder SSH) bzw. einen Beispiel-Source geben der in die named.conf von bind rein muss.

Wäre echt super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke

Illu


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. August 2005)

Crossposting quer durch sämtliche Foren? 

Wie dir bereits empfohlen wurde: Leg' dir "DNS and Bind" aus'm O'Reilly-Verlag zu und mache dich alternativ über Google vertraut mit dem Aufbau von Zonen u.ä.


----------



## MiNiMaG (31. August 2005)

grummel!

Ich will mir immernoch kein Buch kaufen. *heul*

Ich will doch nur eine Domain an einen vServer leiten. Ohne Mehrkosten...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. September 2005)

Im Netz gibt es tausende von Beispielkonfigurationen. In der Zeit, die du fürs Posten in verschiedenen Foren benötigt hast, hättest du die Konfiguration bereits fünf Mal über Google zusammengesucht. Replace von beispieldomain.de durch deine Domain ist doch nun auch nicht zu viel verlangt.

Falls doch, gibt es kommerzielle Anbieter, die dir die 3 Dateien eben zusammenschreiben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. September 2005)

Und mit Webmin ist die Konfiguration nun wirklich einfach.
Einfach mal etwas damit beschaeftigen und nicht gleich aufgeben.


----------



## commander-king (4. April 2007)

Ich würde es bei Euserv.de ausprobieren bekommst du schon ab 0,50€ im Monat mit DNS Service.


----------

